# Anybody load with SR-4759?



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

I loaded some of this last night for the first time, using 13.0grs. with 240gr Remington SJHP in .44 Special.

Man!, this stuff is COARSE. Its an extruded powder, and works pretty hard through my RCBS powder measure. When I emptied out my measure, I noticed it clogging in the drop tube. Now I'm suspect of the accuracy of my loads. I'm going to pull the bullets and try again.

Bob Wright


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

No, I've never used it...
But, I do "feel your pain" though... I hate to have to start over! Getting things set up to where you want them is the hardest part of reloading, eh?


----------



## chromedome1954 (May 8, 2006)

I believe I have used that in the past for Swedish Mauser loads (6.5 X 55).
I think it is a good powder for reduced rifle loads. It proved very accurate for that purpose.

I'm not positive...but I may have used it through an RCBS Little Dandy powder dispenser.


----------



## 41GNR (May 26, 2006)

I use it almost exclusively in .41GNR#2. I have found that my best way to load that stuff is to start with a Lee dipper then trickle the rest in the pan. I weigh every load but then I usually only load 50 at a time.


----------

